# Mist System - which tubing/hose?



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Quick question,

i've got an exo terra monsoon and i need more tubing, can i just use any old tubing? (cant think of any reason why not....)

this one for example...

3mm Clear PVC WINDSCREEN WASHER HOSE PIPE TUBING 10 MTR | eBay


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

As it`s a high pressure system i`d say no to that tubing.
You`ll need the hard plastic tubing sold by Pollywog or by http://www.dartfrog.co.uk/equipment.html
I don`t know which size you`ll need, it`s probably either 4mm or 6mm diameter.

Mike


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Mike,

the internal diameter of mine is 3mm - both pollywog and dartfrog dont specify whether the size is ID or ED ... i assume the sizes are ID in which case they're too big


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Cornish-J said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> the internal diameter of mine is 3mm - both pollywog and dartfrog dont specify whether the size is ID or ED ... i assume the sizes are ID in which case they're too big



There's a big aquatic store near me that sells the right size tubing. B & Q should sell it.

I'm sure extra parts are sold by Exo Terra.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

extra parts are only available from the US - not released in the UK yet...stupid i know!


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cornish-J said:


> extra parts are only available from the US - not released in the UK yet...stupid i know!


J totally stab in the dark but airline tubing might work can be found on ebay,i hand mist so don't know WTF i'm talking about but i've read of folks using this stuff,and the connectors available on ebay...don't ask for alink though i haven't got one...searching hat on mate:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Also worth checking for irigation hose for plant systems. Should be avail' in most garden centers. By hoselock I think. The advantage with this over the aquarium tube is that it is black. so no algea build-up on the inside. This will clog your misting system.

If poss take a small slither of yours as a template when you go shopping so you can compare.

Main size problem would be the external size. As it wont if otherwise. Internal will just change the pressure that hits the spray head.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Are any of these suitable?

PLASTIC HOSE (PVC) - Hose Centre


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Although i`ve not seen this system or had dealings with it I have read a review of it which said that it is a high pressure system and black tubing was mentioned.
That tube on fleabay looks like aquarium airline tubing.
I would expect that if you use it then expect to have your carpet and walls washed.


Mike


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If the pump produces a decent pressure then soft pvc or silicone tubing like airline or drip irrigation line could blow a hole at any imperfections in the pipe and also might not grip properly if the system uses push fit connectors.
For high pressure systems what you need is Nylon like the stuff we sell or LLDPE. The tube is measured by the external diameter. If you're unsure of what size tubing you use take a look at the push fit connectors they normally have a number on them to show the size.
If these are American systems then you may well be looking at imperial pipework most likely 1/4" in which case we do an adapter from 1/4" to 6mm.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

I measured the size that comes with the exo terra and its 3mm ID and 6mm ED.

you got anything in that size Pollywog? (for high pressure).


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Use the link I posted earier for Pollywog and you`ll find it.

Mike


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep this stuff: Pollywog


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Ah, sorry you did say it's by ED .. thats spot on then!

If i order a few meters, i assume it will be in one peice (not 3x 1m lengths)?

Thanks Mike and Polly


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes it's supplied in one piece cut to length off the roll.


----------



## Cornish-J (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks very much, ordered.


----------

